# Foot massage



## luigi_m_ (Feb 15, 2006)

I know this was information from Matt Furey (who has many friends and enemies in the fitness world), but he said that a self-foot massage will relieve tension and increase energy levels, so I was just wondering if anyone could post a link to a site that would show how to do a good foot massage that could be done by oneself, as I understand that there are correlations between foot-parts and the body's parts, just like in Su Jok (jabbing certain areas of the hand to relieve tension)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't have a link but I can always use a great foot message, anybody interested in giving me one please reply hurry at my age my feet are killing me.
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 15, 2006)

Try googling Reflexology. That should give you some information.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm pretty simple about it.  

Grab the big toe and a few more.  Twist them in circles, a few times in one direction, a few times in the other.

Take your foot in both hands, and press up and down on the bottom of your foot with your thumbs, walking your way up and down.

Finally, make a fist and hit the bottom of your foot up and down with your 2nd set of knuckles.  

It's enough to get the blood moving and loosen things up.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 15, 2006)

Foot massage is right up there with hot chocolate for feeling good...

Rutherford hit it in my opinion...also rub firmly along the arches of the foot.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 16, 2006)

Just gave myself one sitting at work, and noticed I also enjoy working my thumbs from the center and pulling out to the sides.

Have fun with it.  That's important too.


----------

